# Infants and young children



## stampermoo (Jul 31, 2015)

We are considering moving to Mexico City for my husbands job. I have a 4 year old, a 2 year old, and am due with my third child first week of December. I plan to wait until the baby is 6 weeks old to move the kids down.
My concern is lead and pollution in general. What measures need to be taken to mitigate the risks? I would love to hear from anyone living there with small children to get your take.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

have the kid in Mexico so it will have duel citizenship, might come in handy......IMHO


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> have the kid in Mexico so it will have duel citizenship, might come in handy......IMHO


Maybe but would cause him or her tremendous problems in future if the kid winds up a politician and wants to run for prez of USA.

Now, he or she would still be a "natural born" citizen of USA and eligible to run for prez, but with what Obama went through, may still be thorny. I've followed this. Constitutional scholars wrote a lot during the 2008 campaign, not only for Obama, but McCain was born in Canal zone, Romney's father, who tried for nomination in either 68 or 72, was born in Mexico, Lowell Weicker was born in Germany, dad in the armed services. There were other candidates born outside the U.S. as well.

In Federalist Papers, founders wrote specifically that they would leave it to Congress to define what a "natural born" citizen was, clearly NOT saying it was a person born within the U.S. Congress didn't address until end of 19th century, I believe but has redefined it multiple times since, for instance, specifically writing a law to include children of Americans born in the Canal Zone, i.e., McCain, after they had previously defined it as a child born of a single U.S. citizen in non-U.S. territories. People then pointed out that left out Canal Zone.

While living in Mexico and other countries, I've known many folks who had the wife return to the U.S. specially to make sure their child could run for president. Not necessary, but understandable.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Maybe but would cause him or her tremendous problems in future if the kid winds up a politician and wants to run for prez of USA.
> 
> Now, he or she would still be a "natural born" citizen of USA and eligible to run for prez, but with what Obama went through, may still be thorny. I've followed this. Constitutional scholars wrote a lot during the 2008 campaign, not only for Obama, but McCain was born in Canal zone, Romney's father, who tried for nomination in either 68 or 72, was born in Mexico, Lowell Weicker was born in Germany, dad in the armed services. There were other candidates born outside the U.S. as well.
> 
> ...


In those cases, the real problem would be the children becoming politicians!


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> ...I've known many folks who had the wife return to the U.S. specially to make sure their child could run for president. Not necessary, but understandable.


Do you suppose that is why El Chapo sent his young wife across the border to give birth to twin daughters in California? :usa2:


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

The discussion has wandered far from your original question, but I will drag it back, although I don’t think I have anything helpful to tell you. It never occurred to me to worry about lead or pollution. My Mexican sisters-in-law have children the same ages as mine, and they never mentioned anything to me about taking precautions when our children were small. They are all adults now, my children, and my nieces and nephews, and they seem to have managed all right.
Perhaps one important thing would be to be diligent about daily mopping and dusting.


----------



## WintheWin (Jul 15, 2015)

I guess you have to remember you're in your 3rd world country and some aspects of sanitation will not compare when you think to your lifestyle in the US. For instance, for majority of the population who birth at the ISSSTE (socialized health care system) there is very, very limited medical followup during pregnancy. My girlfriend is only scheduled for ONE ultrasound during the entirety of her pregnancy, and that's a month and a half before she's due. She says she's lucky, as sometimes people just don't get them. 

Regardless, most people who can't afford private healthcare go this route, live in substandard homes, have substandard nutrition, and a whole slew of other issues. Eat Mexican salsa that can't be imported to the US because of lead-presence, and do all right anyways.

Don't forget, the US has crazy strict standards for everything, this is a 3rd world country, some things are considerably more lax, but it doesn't mean that everything's poison.

I love chile amor, could never find it in the states because of its ppm lead content. Been drinking it all my life, in ungodly amounts. Most of Mexico has, no issues to date. I assume this applies to pretty much everything else.


----------

